

Ask HN: Please review our self-service sharing platform (with HN promo code) - printerjam

Hi Everyone,<p>Longtime daily readers of HN and occasional commenters here.  We’d really love your feedback on our new offering.<p>Briefly:  Friendbuy has developed a sharing platform (think mailchimp for sharing).  Features include customizing share widgets and share buttons, sharing analytics, social analytics and the ability to optimize results.<p>http://www.friendbuy.com<p>Access to the platform has been limited to select partners we’ve quietly brought on board  - large ecommerce and smaller buzz-worthy companies from Kickstarter like Bikegotham.com and Blank Label.<p>So far the feedback from our partners has been great.  Now we’re launching an open, self-service platform to the public.  And that means the product has to speak for itself.<p>So we’re seeking feedback from the HN community because, well, you’ll be honest with us.   Access is free (no credit card required) to start playing with the tools.<p>If you want to use the platform after checking it out and providing feedback, you can use the HN promo code hn201206-a9s8df which gives you 50% off your first three months.  You will enter the promo code in the form when you activate a sharing campaign and it's good until 08/01/2012.<p>We’d really appreciate any opinions along the following lines, they would be extremely valued by the team as we try to improve market positioning and usability.<p>1)      Clear value proposition?
2)      Clear about our features and benefits?
3)      Usability: can you set up a sharing campaign quickly, is the campaign creation path easy to follow?
4)      Help section: Clear instructions for integration<p>Please send feedback and/or questions to support@friendbuy.com<p>Thanks!<p>Manish, Dave and Tony
======
jnorthrop
Clickable: <http://www.friendbuy.com>

From reading your text here and your site I don't understand what you do. What
is "supercharging social sharing." Does that mean I can easily reach more
people? Why do I need a template? What kind, if any, tracking is available?
Does it track when I post something to Twitter, Facebook, etc?

I think you would benefit greatly from some use cases or at least some screen
shots.

~~~
printerjam
Thanks for the feedback. It sounds like we've got some work to do in the
'clarification' department.

------
tonyjwang
To offer a different perspective, I disagree with jnorthrop and think your
value proposition is clear - you're helping companies encourage customers to
share purchases and provide metrics of how that sharing affects the bottom
line.

I like the idea and think it's clever.

~~~
printerjam
Thank you. I must say, you summarized our core product very well.

